
Companies Respond to Al Franken about CarrierIQ - kposehn
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/17/senator-al-franken-asks-about-carrier-iq-the-companies-answer/
======
pasbesoin
OT, I was surprised to learn the other day that Franken is one of the sponsors
of PIPA, the Senate's counter-part to SOPA.

One of a few things I've noticed over the last year-plus that make it pretty
clear that (even) Franken is a mixed bag and not entirely the/a
"technologist's" friend.

Let me see... reference:

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111203/00494716961/some-d...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111203/00494716961/some-
data-how-much-big-media-firms-are-donating-to-sopapipa-sponsors.shtml)

Over the years, I've learned to "idolize" very few people, and only with a lot
of consideration. My immediate example aside, Franken's political/Senate
career is simply too short to be the basis for such strong feeling.

Look at Obama. Many people "idolized" him (including, apparently, "a bunch of
Norwegians") and are feeling a keen disappointment.

P.S. I wasn't too surprised, though. Continuing into his Senate career,
Franken's had strong ties with the entertainment industry.

------
hastur
It's absolutely awesome that he questioned them in such detail.

So far I've had mixed feelings about Franken's performance as the defender of
electronic rights of citizens, but I have to admit, he picked up the ball
here. (Or maybe someone smart on his staff. ;)

~~~
Bud
I think Al's heart is absolutely in the right place. He didn't have all of
this mastered when he took office, but he's learning fast and he seems to be
doing more things right than anyone else in the Senate that I can think of, on
these issues and on various other issues pertaining to citizens' rights.

